# University Project



## zerodown (Nov 1, 2007)

Hello people, My name is Josue, I'm from Puerto Rico, I'm majoring in business, I have a marketing class and we have to make a business plan for a product, service or concept. As I have been for some time looking into the t-shirt industry, I decided to make my business plan on a store concept, the concept itself I'll keep to myself as in the future I'm planning on implementing it. Now, I don't have any problem making the business plan, but, one part of the plan is to interview someone who already has a store, actually I'm supposed to interview the marketing manager of a company, but its all the same. I would also need a signature, but I think I can make someone else sign it, doesn't matter. Anyways, I will post the questions the professor gave us and if anyone can answer them, I'll be extremely thankful.

You can send them to me on a private message if you don't want your answers given to the public, I will just use them on my project. 

Anyways, I will post the questions, ask me anything you need to know:

COMPANY

1. How is the company structured?
2. How is it managed?
3. How has the company evolved over the past 5-10 years?
4. What trends are affecting the industry and how is the company anticipating them?
5. How does the company sell its products or services?
6. What are the strengths/weaknesses of the products?
7. Who are the important publics (i.e. investors, customers, prospects, communities, etc.)?
8. How do you estimate your market?
9. Market size

CURRENT SITUATION

1. Who are your key customers and where are they (current and prospective)?
2. What is your target group?
3. What are their problems, needs and wants?
4. Competitive advantage
5. Is the market too competitive? Who are your key competitors?
6. What are their market shares?
7. What type of media you use to communicate your products benefit to your target?
a) pricing? b)distribution? c)service?
8. How important are the promotional tools in your marketing strategies?

PERCEPTION

1. How is your company currently perceived?
2. What key factors differentiate your products/services from their competition?


----------



## Peace2TheRest (Feb 6, 2008)

Hey! I just did one of these for my class as well! Good luck, they are pretty easy to do, helps you with your business plan.


----------

